# 1 000 posts pour Lezert !!!



## mickaël

Puisque personne ne l'a encore remarqué, j'ouvre le bal pour remercier le discret Lézert ! 


*Félicitations Lezert pour tes 1 000 premiers posts !!!! *
*   *​ 


Je t'offre une nouvelle croix occitane : 
http://nameislaw.ifrance.com/cariboost1/cariboost_croix_2520occitane.gif  



J'ignorais que c'était une rivière :
http://www.pecheaveyron.com/aveyron_centre/lezert.php​ 


PS : Désolé, je n'arrive pas à cacher les liens. ​


----------



## DearPrudence

*Félicitations !*

Et donc, un petit cadeau venu du nord de la France  (non, ce n'est pas une vache normande ou du camembert (mon sadisme a des limites))​


----------



## zaby

Bravo Lezert, 

pour ces 1000 messages où tu as su prêter l'oreille et ne pas parler pour ne rien dire, à tort ou à raison


----------



## Lezert

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pensé à moi pour la millième.

pour ajouter aux citations
Au même titre que l'automobile ou les vacances à Saint-Tropez, l'emploi du subjonctif est le rêve des humbles.
_(Frederic Dard, pour nos amis anglophones obsédés par le subjonctif....)

_Le point de suspension, c'est ce qui vous reste à dire quand vous avez tout dit. 
_( Du même...)_

Une petite carte postale ( photo pris ce printemps, Olargues, Hérault)

Au fait, pourquoi discret?


----------



## geve

Lezert said:
			
		

> Au fait, pourquoi discret?


Peut-être parce que tu ne te donnes pas _des airs_ ? 
Tu ne fais pas de réponses _légères_... 
Tu ne prêches pas dans le _désert_...
Tu ne nous mets pas la mi_sère_...
Tes réponses, sur un plateau d'argent tu _les sers_...
 

Félicitations Lezert !


----------



## Lezert

Merci, tous vos messages me touchent beaucoup
Continuos à nous amuser avec les mots:
(et avec linformatique)
http://chansonplus.free.fr/sons/extraits/linformatique-ext.mp3


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Lezert, l'un des auteurs ici les plus marrants ! (sans tes moufles ! )
Lezert, de qui viennent les doigts d'innonder mon écran ! (ça en fait des postes et des postes !)
Lezert qui m'a vu naître, et que mon coeur adore ! (oui, un mois de plus, ça compte !)
Lezert enfin que je loue car tu nous honores ! (de ta présence, bien sûr...  )

Pierre Korneille.


----------



## Lezert

D'abord Mikaël
Naturel
et Dear Prudence
Quelle aisance
Et not'Geve
C'est un rêve
Et Zaby
l'euphorie
Puis Karine
byzantine

Merci encore à tous


----------



## emma42

Félicitations, Lezert!

Je suis très contente de partager  avec toi ce Forum

Emma​


----------



## Agnès E.

Vos bras six mers pour vos contributions si appréciées !

Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon !


----------



## Lezert

Merci, arrêtez les fleurs, je vais finir par manquer de pot...


----------



## LV4-26

Sous ses airs
De n'pas en avoir
Le Lezert 
Est plein de savoir,
Un Kaiser.

Réponses au rasoir,
Un geyser
Auquel on vient boire
Au désert
Il faut l'aller voir.


----------



## french4beth

Lezert,

Félicitations à ton 1 000ième poste!

Beth


----------



## anangelaway

*Félicitations Lezert !* C'est un plaisir de t'avoir parmi nous, vraiment.  
Tu manques de pots? Alors voici mon petit *cadeau*.


----------



## Kelly B

Bon alors, celle-ci n'a pas besoin d'un pot. Félicitations, et merci.


----------

